
Deuce: A Lightweight User Interface for Structured Editing - mpweiher
https://arxiv.org/abs/1707.00015
======
panic
This is an extension of the earlier Sketch-n-Sketch system by the same group:
[http://ravichugh.github.io/sketch-n-
sketch/](http://ravichugh.github.io/sketch-n-sketch/)

It looks like you can try it (including the Deuce additions) here:
[http://ravichugh.github.io/sketch-n-
sketch/releases/v0.6.3/](http://ravichugh.github.io/sketch-n-
sketch/releases/v0.6.3/)

~~~
Quiark
Amazingly, the interactive editor can edit coordinates defined as a simple
formula over other variables.

------
jopsen
Video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wU17sNGs_qA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wU17sNGs_qA)

Would be more interested, if the UI was 100% keyboard controlled. Keyboard
control is largely why plaintext rocks.

------
vorpalhex
What an unfortunate name...

~~~
chrshawkes
I was going to say the same thing, have they never heard the term "dropping a
deuce"?

~~~
lgas
I'm sure they have but their target audience is adults so it shouldn't be a
problem.

------
VeejayRampay
Note: there's nothing usable in this (scientific) article, it's basically an
abstract describing Deuce.

Does anyone know if there's a demo somewhere?

~~~
marianoguerra
There's a talk here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wU17sNGs_qA&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wU17sNGs_qA&feature=youtu.be)

Another comment linked to the tool

~~~
spdegabrielle
[http://ravichugh.github.io/sketch-n-
sketch/](http://ravichugh.github.io/sketch-n-sketch/)

------
cup-of-tea
There are already some structured editors for Lisp like paredit and lispy.
They are keyboard controlled too, which is a big plus.

